# Need Help in filling Form 80



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi,

I have applied for 189 visa. I received an email asking to fill Form 80(personal particulars for assessment). I need esperts help regarding the some questions:

Question 7: Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
>> Is this same as country of birth?

Question 11: Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
>>> I have a US visa stamped in my passport. Should I mention that for this question?

Question 14: Do you, or remember, any of the document details?
>>> Is this followup to question 13 asking for details of expired passport?

Question 15: Do you currently have any national identity documents?
>>> Is it mandatory to mention identifications that I got in other countries? like SSN number in US?

Please help me out in filling the form

Thanks,
Chakri.


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

Q7: Yes, its the same as country of birth.

Q11: If you have US passport as well, then click ''yes'', if you have only visa stamped on your indian passport then mark ''No''. They are asking if you have 2 valid passports.

Q14: This question is for those who mark Yes in Q.12, which ask about your previous passports, like expired, stole, or lost, if you say yes in Q.12 then give details of that passport in Q.14.

Q15: You can mention your indian identity details in it, no need to mention US details.

I hope this will help


----------



## sarim1984 (Sep 13, 2015)

But please dont fill form according to my advise, its better to get expert view on it like KEEDA


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

The answers above are accurate. 

You may or may not choose to include you SSN. I did and it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks Sarim..

I am clear now. however I would wait for Keeda or some expert view to advise on Q11.
And Answer for Question 25 i.e" Are you applying for Temporary Visa " would be No as I am applying for 189 visa. Am I right?

Thanks,
Chakri.


----------



## Furqan (Mar 20, 2015)

*Question 11: Do you have any other current passport or travel document?
>>> I have a US visa stamped in my passport. Should I mention that for this question?*
No, they are asking for a travel doc/passport, e.g. if you have a manual passport in addition to the original passport than mention its details, no need to mention the visa details (not required).

* Question 25 i.e" Are you applying for Temporary Visa *
If you are only applying to Visa 189 than answer would be NO.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

Come on. Travel document means passport or something to replace a passport temporarily in case the passport is not able to be produced.

Do you utterly think a US visa is a travel document? You gotta be kidding me.

The answer to question 11 is No.


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

And to 
Question 7: Do you currently have citizenship from any country?
>> Is this same as country of birth?

Not always. 
Every country has different ways to gain citizenship by birth. If one is born in the US, they would have US citizenship. But in Australia, if not one of their parents is an OZ citizen or PR, they won't gain citizenship unless they were born before 20 August 1986 or have stayed for 10 years in Australia since birth.


----------



## Chakri (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks all for replies. I have submitted Form-80.

I received the email from a GSM Visa processing Officer requesting for additional information. Does that mean Case officer is allocated?
Now that I have been asked to submit Form-80 and Medical results, does that mean CO/immigration authorities are fine with other documents provided(employment, education etc..) ?
From this point, how long would it generally take to get the result?
:fingerscrossed:


----------

